# Yme-Loc Warlocks



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

finally finished the warlock squad to accompany my seer. 


















there are 2 of the dudes stood at ease but as they're identical i didn't see the point in including it twice. also, the old skool farseer is actually the spiritseer for my wraithguard squad.

critique away :good:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think their boots would look better a different colour.
Maybe brighten their eyes. 
Also, rep for such clean looking minis.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great, I was going to do Yme-loc as my craftworld, but I might do Ulthwe. Anyway looks fantastic, keep up the good work.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Wow they look mint. Serious man well done.:victory::victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking wonderfull. The white and orange are very clean and crips. Beautiful.

The grey looks a little less impressive this time around. I'm not sure why, but I think it might be because there is so much of it. Feels like there needs to be more contrast somewhere, but I'm not sure how you would add any more.

Also.... I'm extreamly jelous. I've been trying to get my hands on the thrid warlock in the first pic for almost a year now. I cant find him anywhere, and when I do, the auction always gets snipped out from under me... ARGH!

Edit! primeministersinsiter had the idea.... Make the boots white or orange! I think that would probably help a lot!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

They look awesome. Very clean, maybe too clean, I'm with the others on the too much grey area. Another cool thing to give it contrast would be some kind of neat little freehand on the grey cloaks. Maybe the typical eldar thorny vines or even some painted on runes that flow with the cloak.

Even with the missing contrast they are very nice clean looking warlocks.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks all. 

this squad is done now. to be honest, they took quite a while to do as i lost motivation halfway through lol. i might revisit them in the future but for now they'll do. 

i know what you mean about the vast expanse of grey though. perhaps the next sqaud i do i'll reverse the colours of the cloaks and shoulder pads.

@ pherion: i was lucky getting that seer. him and the singing spear guy next to him came in a lot together and he was labled as another warlock. the spear lock was in a bad way after being butchered by his previous owner. basically i had to sculpt new hair for him and find a suitable spearhead. 

i don't think he looks too out of place :biggrin:


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like them Superb! I agree there is a lot of Grey, but not sure if the boots should change, I'm afraid it would make the cloak pop too much, and be isolated from the other colors, I could see a lighter or darker tone, but not a totally different color. Perhaps something with the base terrain? /sigh don't know. But I think they look amazing as is, so whatever haha.

I'm curious how you made the white so smooth, I always have problems with it.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks argitist. i just do thin layers of white over a codex grey base.

the tops of their boots are actually fortress grey.

what do you guys think of the spear shafts? i was going for a glossy green marble look. did i succeed? they're both gloss varnised, as are all the gems but i don't know if the pictures show it particularly well


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Those are unbelievable.

My only critisism is perhaps the highlighting on the swords.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Stunning stuff again, i really like your crisp paint jobs on the eldar, it seems to give them more character than i usually see when i look at the models.

I think the grey looks fine, though i agree with argitist that changing the bases might help to break it up a little. Some static grass would work well, though i don't know if this interferes with your basing theme.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

no, no. they'll be getting grass but i want to get a sizeable chunk of models done before i get the grass out as i make a terrible mess with it :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

jams said:


> no, no. they'll be getting grass but i want to get a sizeable chunk of models done before i get the grass out as i make a terrible mess with it :biggrin:


Only with the grass? You should see my painting desk, it looks like it lost a fight with an art shop :grin:


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I actually forgot to say that I really liked the bottom middle guy's weapon. The blade looks really awesome. I think the other warlocks are probably jealous that their blades are duller looking! And the shaft effect you went for is pretty nice. I think the picture is taking away from it though it seems to be darkened alot more than it probably is.

P.S. is the top right warlock rare or something? I have the body sitting in my bits box but no weapon heh. Don't really know how that happened.


----------

